# Massanutten Activity Cards



## kendon (Jun 17, 2008)

Hello, everyone.

The family and I are headed to Massanutten this August, and I had some questions about the Activity Card Program they offer.

I am pretty sure we will buy them, as we play golf and plan on going to the waterpark daily.

Are they reusable if we go back later in the season? Are there any discounts available? (Like Disney Tickets?) Is taking the tour of the resort worth getting the two free tickets? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## bookworm (Jun 17, 2008)

If you do a search here on Massanutten you will get a lot of opinions about this. If you play golf, the cards will probably be worth your while. The Massanutten website has lots of info with examples of what things cost with and without the activity card so you can make your own determination. The tour is a bear - 3-4 hours long with endless "closers." Our salesperson was pleasant, but we were pretty exhausted at the end. We will go to Mass next week but we won't give up a morning for the tour. I believe activity cards are only good for one week for activities at Mass (may be a discount for a tour of local cavern I think too.)


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 17, 2008)

*Massanutten Activities Bulletin Online at massresort.com*

*
When you arrive at the resort you will be given an Activities Bulletin *
that will outline all the activities and programs available in and around the resort. Be sure to check days, times, age requirements and reservation information. Due to the popularity of many of the programs, classes fill quickly. 

There are over a hundred activities each week with something for everyone - crafts, scuba classes, couples massage class, dance classes, yoga, aerobics, cooking demonstrations, candle making and many many more.

Massanutten Resort offer a variety of tours including trips to Washington D.C., Monticello and Ash Lawn as well as a local vineyard tour. Be sure and check out the Activity Card Program which offers great discounts on many recreational activities.


----------



## laura1957 (Jun 22, 2008)

If you are going to play golf and visit the waterpark daily I think the activity card will definately save you money.  The current activity discounts are posted on the massresort.com website.  They are only good for one week, they cannot be carried over for another visit.  We just came back from Massanutten today - we will be their again ourselves in August.  My husband played golf 3 times this week - 18 holes for $5.00 with activity card, definately worth it for him.  My daughter and I did not get the cards since we do not play golf and werent going to the waterpark this trip.  Check the discounts for each person going according to what they plan on doing while there.


----------



## kendon (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the great info. Since we all play golf, and the kids want to waterpark almost every day, I think the buying cards would be the way to go. I would hate to give up 4 hours of my time to take the tour for free ones, however, will probably just buy them.
Thanks!


----------

